# 55 Rollfast



## the tinker (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey everyone, Hope everybody got through the winter ok.
Picked up this Rollfast last year.       It has been on the stand and ready to start work on for the last month.      It came with the original tank and the hard to find carrier mounted tail light/ directional signals that included the frame mounted switch that is usually long missing from any 50's. kids bike.
The only thing missing was the headbadge. I found one[ pictured] and gladly paid the $25 . for it.
Couple of weeks ago I needed a curtain rod and being there was a goodwill next to the home center I figured maybe instead of spending 20 bucks at the home center I could find one at Goodwill resale for a couple bucks.
I did not find any curtain rods.  I was about to leave when I spotted some handle bars sticking up with old black coke bottle grips on them. Next thing I see is the perfect "Rollfast" headbadge. They only wanted $20 for this 1950's exercycle. When I saw the "speedo" and the price tag..... BINGO!
They were very happy to get rid of it.....What were the chances of running into that?                                                 The really funny thing is it's going on over two weeks since I have brought this exercycle home and the wife has not noticed it!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 27, 2016)

Some people have all the luck. I am really surprised you didn't cut that thing up to make a curtain rod.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2016)

Heck....he is a grand storyteller! For a minute I thought he was gonna say that's where he got the bike itself...awesome story anyhow! Also eyeball'in your double green & gold Color Flow as I have one just like it...mine being a 1951...Pappy


----------



## Joseph M. Ortiz (Apr 2, 2016)

I must say, You have remind me of my childhood days.


----------



## tech549 (Apr 3, 2016)

ya tinker my wife hasn't noticed my last project either.all they see is a pile of metal and rust,so it all looks the same to them!so if I get all apart she only sees more junk.


----------



## Barto (Apr 3, 2016)

the tinker said:


> Hey everyone, Hope everybody got through the winter ok.
> Picked up this Rollfast last year.       It has been on the stand and ready to start work on for the last month.      It came with the original tank and the hard to find carrier mounted tail light/ directional signals that included the frame mounted switch that is usually long missing from any 50's. kids bike.
> The only thing missing was the headbadge. I found one[ pictured] and gladly paid the $25 . for it.
> Couple of weeks ago I needed a curtain rod and being there was a goodwill next to the home center I figured maybe instead of spending 20 bucks at the home center I could find one at Goodwill resale for a couple bucks.
> ...



Could you possibly post a close up of how the speedo is connected to the axel?  I have the same one UT am baffled as to how to attach it.  
Thanks 
Bart


----------



## the tinker (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope this helps:


----------

